

20 Years After the Hijacking of Air France Flight 8969 - Vigier
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lefigaro.fr%2Fassets%2Fmarignane%2F

======
b_emery
The wikipedia page reads like a Clancy novel:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_France_Flight_8969](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_France_Flight_8969)

Intense situation. It's remarkable that in the end there were so few
casualties.

------
jaktet
Just FYI if you load the original page
([http://www.lefigaro.fr/assets/marignane/](http://www.lefigaro.fr/assets/marignane/))
you can see the video reenactment and a comparison of essentially before and
after of the cockpit.

------
doe88
I don't know for sure if it truly was their plan but it was later revealed
that their goal was either to crash the plane on the Eiffel Tower or on an
other tall building of Paris.

------
Vigier
Here's the untranslated piece on Le Figaro's website for those who read
French:
[http://www.lefigaro.fr/assets/marignane/](http://www.lefigaro.fr/assets/marignane/)

~~~
jdcryans
Merci :)

I wonder why Google translated "huis-clos" to "camera" in the header text.
Best I could find is that Sartre's Huis Clos was originally called "in camera"
which means:
[http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/in_camera](http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/in_camera).

------
chatman
[http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18tmnc_mayday-s02e03-the-k...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18tmnc_mayday-s02e03-the-
killing-machine-hijacked-hijack-rescue_shortfilms)

------
secfirstmd
There is a movie made about this...

The Assault
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1793239/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1793239/)

